# [Wet Thumb Forum]-updated picture of my 125 using only seachem chemicals. No CO2 injection.



## aznmauiboi58 (Oct 27, 2005)

This is the tank 3 months after setting it up. the beginning pictures were posted earlier.


----------



## blang (Jan 4, 2006)

How much light do you have, what is your substrate, etc. Do you have any algae problems.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Woah! Cool Tank! I cant believe that is just with Seachem stuff and nothing else.


----------

